# Canon multi-flash setup



## patterson94t (Jan 17, 2012)

Greetings all!  Just had a question regarding multiple flash units for a Canon T1i.  I have several flashes including Sunpak and Vivitar and was curious if they would work with a wireless flash trigger system with the T1i.  Basically trying to save some money for now and play around with these flashes instead of investing in Canon.  I realize that I would have to resort to metering, manual mode, etc., which does not bother me, but am rather unfamiliar with the digital aspect.  I come from a film background that includes commercial photography, so my school of thought is still in the flash meter, strobe packs, etc mode.  I'm sure that dedicated Canon flashes would make this a breeze...may still invest anyway but just curious.  Thanks!


----------



## KmH (Jan 17, 2012)

I don't think the T1i has a built-in wireless flash control system.

You can always opt for a radio triggered fully manula system. a transitter sits on the camera hot shoe and sends a radio FIRE signal to any flash unit that has had a matching radio receiver attached to it's foot.

StudioHut 4 channel Wireless Radio Hot Shoe Flash Trigger Kit for Canon EOS, Nikon, Olympus & Pentax Flashes with 2 Receivers


----------



## patterson94t (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks!


----------

